# Happy Birthday, Spider Rider!



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Spider Rider, Hope you have a great Birthday!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay you Spider Rider!!! Happy Birthday..... Although you can't get a better gift than your lovely new bundle of joy.....boy or girl? But maybe someone will give you a nice tie or a power tool for your big day! Ha Ha! Your cup runneth over!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! enjoy your day!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Spider!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Spider Rider!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Hap............sorry, my wife tells me I just don't know when to quit! 

Well Happy Birthday anyway!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Ha Pumpkin5 you scared me! I think you have me confused with Spider Climber unless the bundle of joy you mention is my Spanish Moss arriving FedX. Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. I spent it doing things automotive, some prop building and some family time. So in a sense Pumpkin5 my cup does runneth over.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope is simply haunting!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

